# Outback 21Rs Vs. Outback 21Rsle



## slogan (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello All,
I am new to this site and looking to buy an Outback 21RS and had a question that I can not seem to find an answer to searching the web.

I am looking around at several used Outback 21RS and came across one that is a 21RSLE. Can anyone tell me the difference between the two models? The RSLE is a 2008 year. I noticed that it did not have the outside cook surface but surely there is more to it than that.

Thanks in advance for any help here and I am sure I'll have more questions and request for advice as I go thru this process. Then there will certainly be more questions after I find the 21RS (LE) in regards to using it and maintaining it properly as I surely am a newbie.
Scott


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

The LE was a less expensive cheaper model to pruchase new. The things that are different or missing are: no outside cooktop, no bike door, single outside step instead of a double, no front stabilizing jacks, the counter tops are different, no cabinet in the bathroom. The feature for buying new, $5,000 cheaper. I have the LE, and I don't miss any of those features. I never liked cooking outside in my popup, so it was not needed in my trailer. My bikes go on top of the car, so I don't need the bike door. The counter tops work just like more expensive counter tops... The LE is the same design as the 21RS, but without some of the "extras". I haven't missed them. That being said, it did cost less new, so that price should be represented in the used market. If you find one the same price as a 21RS, let them know that you know it did not cost as much new as a 21RS, and get that price lowered. If they won't budge, decide if it is worth it for you. Like I said, I have an LE. I bought it new. It was side by side of a 21RS, and I still chose the LE. I would not change my decision. That being said, if they were both the same price, I would probably buy the 21RS.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Most of the LE models used to have an electric awning.flat screen tv,and alloy rims.Thats all I can think of.

John


----------



## slogan (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks guys for the responses. That explains why the picture of the RSLE does not show a outside cook service and a few other things. Thanks again and wish me luck.

Scott


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

JohnP is refering to the LE line on the Outback Sidney. The LE in that line is an upgrade. As far as the 21RSLE is concerned, some items were removed or downgraded to reduce the cost.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

No outside stove? That would be a deal-breaker for me. We do not like cooking INSIDE - especially bacon and other greasy/smelly/smokey food.


----------



## slogan (Sep 18, 2009)

[quote name='The Stephensons' date='21 September 2009 - 02:50 PM' timestamp='1253562654' post='365131']
No outside stove? That would be a deal-breaker for me. We do not like cooking INSIDE - especially bacon and other greasy/smelly/smokey food.
[/quote

That was my concern as well. Always like to have an option for those scenarios.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

X2 on the cooking outside. We use the outside camp stove 10x more often than the inside stove. In fact - in a camper as small as a 21RS (or a 23RS like we have), you will find that eating inside has several disadvantages. We eat 90% of our meals outside. The integrated camp stove is wonderful.

-CC


----------

